# World's most beautiful women reveal their secrets



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2007)

It was for about two decades that Elizabeth Taylor (born in 1932) was considered one of the world's most beautiful women. Men particularly loved her eyes. The actress applied violet shades under the lower eyelids and violet mascara to the ends of the lashes to emphasize her blue eyes.






















Lady Madonna: Forever young and beautiful








Brigitte Bardot (born in 1934), who is sometimes called BB or Bebe, was a sex symbol of an entire epoch. People knew her by wasp-like waist, sexy lips and coiffure that was later called "a la Bardot." Everyday 10-minute physical exercises helped Bardot looked wonderful. The actress applied light lipstick on her sexy lips and finished the makeup slightly touching the lips with vaseline.

Superstars always look stunning in public. What are the secrets of their beauty?

_Catherine Zeta-Jones_, 34, always appears in public smiling. She says her teeth are white not thanks to some widely advertised toothpaste but because of strawberry. The actress brushes her teeth with strawberry at least once a week.

_Cameron Diaz_, 32, is suffering from acne that we cannot see thanks to her perfect makeup. The actress is forbidden to do aggressive peeling; she is rubbing her face with powdered milk every day to make the skin very soft.

_Naomi Campbel_, 34, says well-milled coffee is a wonderful thing to fight cellulitis. She rubs her hips with well-milled coffee once a week and then wraps her problem areas with foil.

_Yasmina Filali_, 29, follows Cleopatra's example and takes a bath with one liter of milk at least once a week. At that, her bath is never hotter than 38 degrees.

_Christina Aguilera_, 23, rubs her face with a raw potato and then sunbathes every day.

_Goldie Hawn_ stays young with the aid of a cream normally used to shrink haemorrhoids. She rubs it under her eyes to get rid of puffiness.

_Cindy Crawford_, 38, applies a fresh potato to her eyelids before coming out, which helps her get rid of wrinkles and dark circles under the eyes. If nothing helps, Cindy puts on sunglasses.

_Ornella Muti_, 48, loves a face pack made of kiwi. She recommends to add some honey and yogurt to kiwi mass, stir it up and apply to the face for 20 minutes.

_Sandra Bullock_, 38, believes the famous English saying "An apple a day keeps the doctor away" actually helps. So, Sandra rubs her face with fresh apple every day. Apple juice purifies the skin and improves epithelium cells.

_Sophia Loren_, 69, does not look her age and is still wonderful. Tomato is the secret of Sophia's beauty. The actress loves a face pack made of tomato with honey and olive oil. The face pack is effective when remains on the face for an hour.

Source: Funreports.com


----------



## happy77 (Mar 23, 2007)

wow!thanks for sharing!


----------



## CubNan (Mar 23, 2007)

very interesting.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 23, 2007)

great post

thank you so much


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with us. It was quite interesting.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanx for posting, the coffee thing seems popular but I found it too messy.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 23, 2007)

Great Info! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool tips!! In regards to the strawberry-tooth brushing one, I read that if you decide to try it you should make sure you brush with regular toothpaste right after because if you don't the acid can be bad for your teeth over time.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't imagine sunbathing everyday being too good for me.


----------



## andom (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi DaerOn's,

Thank you for info!

Great post.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Did anyone see the Interview Magazine that had all about Liz Taylor, I thought it was awesome and in her day oh my word she was beautiful, she still is of course. I always liked Liz


----------



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2007)

I always thought she had purple eyes 

turns out it was just a lil trick she did to make her eyes look that way :tocktock:

Pretty neat, and yeah she has always been beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're welcome Andom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Mar 23, 2007)

i love to read about celebrity beauty secrets

thanks for sharing


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2007)

great tips, thanks for sharing, that's very interesting. lol at cameron diaz and powder milk, i never thought we could use powder milk that way.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 23, 2007)

cool tips but some of these seem unreal and i just can't buy that these wealthy women don't have professionals working on there skin far more regularly than the rest of us can, lol. thanks for posting


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for sharing i wonder if they really work.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing as i read it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## vanja (Mar 24, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.

Thanks daer0n for sharing these secrets, though! It was an interesting read.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Mar 24, 2007)

No one asked me my secrets. LOL j/k

Interesting post!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 24, 2007)

interesting how so many things can be good for the skin.


----------



## misstee (Mar 24, 2007)

How do you do the strawberry brushing? I don`t get it.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 24, 2007)

You mush up some strawberries and put them on your toothbrush, and brush your teeth with the strawberry paste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Harlot (Mar 24, 2007)

Very cool. Nice to know that most of them were natural techniques!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these tips daeron! Very interesting!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Interesting info!


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missnadia (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jenfer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 25, 2007)

Interesting, sunbathing is NOT good for the skin, but it's interesting nonetheless. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## audrey (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for wonderful tips!


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 26, 2007)

Ditto! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 26, 2007)

interesting....

potato? hmmm.....


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 26, 2007)

innteresting, i may try the tomato mask


----------



## cracka (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah I have heard alot about the tomato mask

I was going to wait till the summer because I think that it would be best to use a fresh ripe one from the garden


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 26, 2007)

interesting tips, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks.. i bought strawberries yesterday after i read this tread.. but i didnt know how so i just rub it on my teeth.. hahgaha :rotfl: :vogel: :rotfl: :vogel:


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

hi Daeron,

thanks for sharing! just wondering though where you found this info?

just from the way it's written, I'm wondering if these tips are legit or not....


----------



## daer0n (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL!

i found it here:

Funreports.com

sorry i forgot to post the source  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hamira (Mar 27, 2007)

Erm, so broiling patato juice on your face out in the hot sun everyday is supposed to be good for you? I can't buy this. Besides Xtina's unmade up skin looks pretty horrific.

Oh and the tomato tip really works. Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xsamx89x (Mar 27, 2007)

I think its safe to say that Xtina is going to look old beyond her years if she does that to her skin! But the rest are good and I'll give the strawberry on the teeth a go.


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 27, 2007)

Interesting facts, thanks for posting!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 30, 2007)

They missed Angelina Jolie and Aishwarya Rai, two beauties that have beauty out of this world.


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Mar 30, 2007)

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momo (Mar 30, 2007)

wow the powdered milk thing sounds interesting


----------



## kristinawolf (Mar 30, 2007)

I am not sure that I could sit for an entire hour with a tomato/honey/olive oil pack on my face!


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi,

That was a great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gettraind (Apr 1, 2007)

interesting.....where did you read that stuff?

ooops I just saw were you read it...I had missed that post....sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 1, 2007)

call me crazy but i cant see myself rubbing a potatoe on my face...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2007)

lmao :lol:


----------



## Dhaina (Apr 2, 2007)

It's always so much fun to read celeb beauty tips. Thanx for posting!


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

some of those strategies are crazy!!! It's amazing to see such lovely people using home remedies as opposed to just expensive products.


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard a lot about the starches in potato being really good for shrinking puffiness, but I don't know about the purple eye shadow tip. I thought any kind of pink or purple shadow on the lower lid makes it look like you have bags.


----------



## acp5190 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanx


----------



## KrazyPhish (Oct 15, 2007)

Xtina sunbathes everyday? That sounds awful! She sounds like she has too much time on her hands! She'll be one of those women that look like they're 60 when they're 30.


----------



## aney (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## eman69 (Oct 16, 2007)

i want to try some of these tips especially the tomato one.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool, thanks for this!


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 18, 2007)

Great post.


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 18, 2007)

their beauty IS out of this world! their secret is probably just amazing alien genes!

i'm going out and buying a potato!

I recently read somewhere (sorry, think it was on aol.com in one of their features on beauty myths) that the preperation-h thing for undereye circles is just a temporary fix. Some famous dermatologist was talking about it. But so many things are. Isn't it possible that using a temporary fix everyday to get rid of swelling in the long run may make undereye swelling less of a problem? If you use it everyday? I'm not a scientist, so I don't know. But it seems like that sort of makes sense. You'd have to brush your teeth with strawberries to maintain a whitening effect, or use a potato often, so if you use them enough, the results stay, even if they are not transformative? same thing with moisturizer sort of.

sophia loren also is a good cook! my grandma has used her receipe for marinara sauce for years and years! her mask is thoroughly italian! i think i'll try that one too. thanks for the great tips!


----------



## sonin (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great tips! Thank you for sharing


----------



## phillyniki (Nov 6, 2007)

some interesting ideas. thanks!


----------



## ILoveMakeup613 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, sounds cool, thanks!


----------



## eternalvoyageur (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I could get a strawberry every week... but they are around for only two months.

But Elizabeth Taylor's olive oil &amp; tomato sounds great, I wanna try that.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 9, 2007)

Very interesting. I love reading things like that.


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 10, 2007)

How cool, thanks for sharing! THis thread made my tummy hungry :laughing:


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't strawberrries stain the teeth? How does it help to whiten at all?


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 23, 2007)

interesting i will have to try.


----------



## theunrealtruth (Nov 24, 2007)

Brushes her teeth with strawberry? That's so strange, but I'll have to try it.


----------



## Summer (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope Christina uses sunblock! Sunbathing is not a good idea. Make sure to use sunblock if you plan on baking in the sun ladies!


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

Great tips. Thanks for sharing.

I have always loved Liz. Now i KNOW THE SECRET to her beautiful eyes. I always wanted to look like her.

How do we get Lo Jo's eyes?

Any tips for how Angie Jolie does her makeup?

Has anyone ever done a plastic surgery list of what stars have had done?


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for sharing your tips!


----------



## laura892 (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW. I really enjoyed reading that [:

thanks!


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 26, 2007)

thanx for sharing


----------



## impassioned (Dec 4, 2007)

That's really interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## love heals (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

